# Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!



## bessiebenny (Feb 23, 2008)

This light is currently on sale on Ebay from a reputable seller for a bargain-sounding $34 shipped! (Search for SF6-R2)

*Features:*


Utilizes a Cree R2 7090 XR-E LEDwith a life of 50,000 hours
Digitally Regulated for Constant Brightness
Uses 2 x CR123A 3.7 Battery (NOT included)
13cm (L) x 3.2cm (D)
Made of aircraft grade aluminum
98-gram weight (excluding batteries)
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
Press the end switch to on/off the flashlight
Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle
Looks to be about the size of the Romisen RC-F4 but with slightly bigger head and should be much brighter.
For what it's worth, it looks really good so my friend bought one and hence I should review it soon. =)

They have a Q5 version which is $5 cheaper. I doubt it'll be much dimmer also. Sounds like a bargain to me.
Selfbuilt reviewed the Solarforce T7 and the output and regulation were excellent. So I can't wait to try this one!

Is there anyone who already have this light and would like to comment??


----------



## Jay T (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Several people have already commented on the drop-in used in this light. Search "Solarforce"


----------



## bessiebenny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Yeah. I found some drop in posts. But didn't see the actual flashlight in whole. =)
BTW, drop-in alone isn't that much cheaper than the actual flashlight with it.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I would like to see a 2 AA version


----------



## patrickbateman (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Wow, sounds and looks great.

Can't wait for a review.:huh:


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Yup, the Solarforce L2 is one of my favorite cheap flashlights. As far as I'm concerned, it's the best Surefire 6P clone on the market. I've got a couple and I can say the build quality is surprisingly better than expected when you consider the quality level of most inexpensive China made flashlights. The type II anodization on them very much reminds me of the finish you get with a black Maglite. I've swapped and interchanged parts with my other Surefire flashlights and it all fits perfectly. For those looking to get into the modular fun of the Surefire Classic series on the cheap, the Solarforce L2 is an excellent choice. Recently, people have been jumping on the Cabela's XPG flashlight and knife combo $20 deal too. I've got one of those myself, but I still like the Solarforce L2 better.

As for the pricing on the full R2 flashlight, it is a better deal to get this than just the dropin R2 dropin module. I got one of the dropins for $22 shipped and now the same dealer is selling the full flashlight with R2 module for $30 shipped.


----------



## jezzyp (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I've got the 5 mode drop in R2 and its good (if rather warm in my G2).
It looks like an easy mod to change the emitter too in 6 months...


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

This looks like a good light, at least for the ability to drop-in a new LED module in the future and that it comes with an R2 LED..

Let us know your first impressions when you get it!


----------



## tony22r (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



jezzyp said:


> I've got the 5 mode drop in R2 and its good (if rather warm in my G2)...


ooooh
Would you happen to have a link to vendor that sells that?

I looked through the list on "p60 sized led drop-in's" thread.. but didn't see an R2 5-mode.


----------



## psyrens (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ace0001a said:


> Yup, the Solarforce L2 is one of my favorite cheap flashlights. As far as I'm concerned, it's the best Surefire 6P clone on the market. I've got a couple and I can say the build quality is surprisingly better than expected when you consider the quality level of most inexpensive China made flashlights. The type II anodization on them very much reminds me of the finish you get with a black Maglite. I've swapped and interchanged parts with my other Surefire flashlights and it all fits perfectly. For those looking to get into the modular fun of the Surefire Classic series on the cheap, the Solarforce L2 is an excellent choice. Recently, people have been jumping on the Cabela's XPG flashlight and knife combo $20 deal too. I've got one of those myself, but I still like the Solarforce L2 better.
> 
> As for the pricing on the full R2 flashlight, it is a better deal to get this than just the dropin R2 dropin module. I got one of the dropins for $22 shipped and now the same dealer is selling the full flashlight with R2 module for $30 shipped.


 
Hello, ace0001a,
Where can I find the dealer sells this R2 light at 30$ shipped?
Can you give me (at least hint of) that?
Thanks much!!


----------



## 2xTap (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I just recently ordered one of these myself. Ordered the Desert Tan version of the L2 with the CREE R2 and single mode clicky. Costed me $38.99 shipped. Comes with a set of Panasonic Lithiums and a Sheath. I look forward to trying it out.

There are a ton of these on Ebay!

2xTap


----------



## jake25 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

how come it says, in the OP, that it can tailstand but in the ebay listings i see a SF style clickie on the back?


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Ebay seller silver931 had a full Cree R2 Solarforce R2 for $30, but it doesn't look like he's selling anything on Ebay right now. I think it may have to do with the Ebay commision price increase. Ebay seller itc_shop is selling it for $34, which is still a good price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Solarforce-295-...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

As for the post that started this thread where the copied ebay information says that it can tailstand is completely inaccurate. This flashlight does not tailstand and as I've said before that much of the product information you'll see on an ebay description page will have a high chance of error. It's because most of the time, the people who do ebay descriptions have no idea what they're typing and are most likely copying it from a mix mash of resources.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I would love to get this in grey/silver finish..


----------



## jezzyp (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



tony22r said:


> ooooh
> Would you happen to have a link to vendor that sells that?
> 
> I looked through the list on "p60 sized led drop-in's" thread.. but didn't see an R2 5-mode.



Got mine from "Scopeandlaser", direct from the website but they list on fleabay as well sometimes.

Doing a run test at the moment and on mid (my g2 is not even warm) I'm at 2.15 hours with Aw 700ma cells - Comparing to my fenix I estimate about 90 lumens. Proper white as well.


----------



## Fizz753 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



tony22r said:


> ooooh
> Would you happen to have a link to vendor that sells that?
> 
> I looked through the list on "p60 sized led drop-in's" thread.. but didn't see an R2 5-mode.



Ya I havent been quite sure how to list the Ebay products as the Ebay market place is ever changing and quite large. 

As for the Solarforce lights I like the two I own. A tan one with the stainless steel and a black one. My only complaint would be the finish on the black one is a little too smooth and makes it a tad too slippery at times. But thats only a minor gripe.  I don't have the R2 drop-in (bought mine right before those came out :mecry so I cant say anything about it.

Over all the Solarforce bodies get a :thumbsup: from me if your looking for a cheaper 6p clone.


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Fizz753 said:


> Ya I havent been quite sure how to list the Ebay products as the Ebay market place is ever changing and quite large.



Well as a seller, I simply try my best to make sure my listing information is as accurate as possible.



Fizz753 said:


> As for the Solarforce lights I like the two I own. A tan one with the stainless steel and a black one. My only complaint would be the finish on the black one is a little too smooth and makes it a tad too slippery at times. But thats only a minor gripe.  I don't have the R2 drop-in (bought mine right before those came out :mecry so I cant say anything about it.



Don't have to tan colored one myself...thought about getting it but never did. I can agree that the glossy black finish can be a bit slippery...but I love the fact that it reminds me of a black Maglite's finish.



Fizz753 said:


> Over all the Solarforce bodies get a :thumbsup: from me if your looking for a cheaper 6p clone.



And that's the kicker I think is that the Solarforce is SO cheap considering the fairly good build quality AND its parts compatibility with Surefire Classic format flashlights. The only problem there is that you get in cheap with the base flashlight, but the addon/mod/upgrade parts can get very expensive. I'm really surprised more people don't talk about this flashlight sometimes...but then again, Surefire 6Ps have been around a LONG time as I'm sure any and all clones will also have been around for a fair amount of time.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



jezzyp said:


> Comparing to my fenix I estimate about 90 lumens. Proper white as well.


 
90 Lumens? What happened to the other 200? I know that it probably wont come close to the rated 290 lumens, but I was at least expecting 150 lumens from this light..

:sigh::shrug:


----------



## jezzyp (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> 90 Lumens? What happened to the other 200? I know that it probably wont come close to the rated 290 lumens, but I was at least expecting 150 lumens from this light..
> 
> :sigh::shrug:


That run test was on *medium* - It went for 2.5 hours on AW rechargeables. I have a low mid high drop in.

Tonight I will run test on high - or fry it whichever comes first.

On high this drop in out performs the Digilight 9V 160 lumen that was in my G2 so I would guess that it is over 200 lumens out the front.


----------



## glenda17 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Does this accept a 18650 ?


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



glenda17 said:


> Does this accept a 18650 ?


 
I would like to know also.. 

@JezzyP;

Let us know how it performs.. Im really close to buying this just for the drop in and throwing it in this TrustFire T1 .. Now thats !


----------



## fluke (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



2xTap said:


> I just recently ordered one of these myself. Ordered the Desert Tan version of the L2 with the CREE R2 and single mode clicky. Costed me $38.99 shipped. Comes with a set of Panasonic Lithiums and a Sheath. I look forward to trying it out.
> 
> There are a ton of these on Ebay!
> 
> 2xTap



These Panasonic cells ???

Is the word Electric on them mispelt as Elestric ???

If it is they are fakes and maybe dangerous.

As this one was, as Panasonic told me.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v65/fluke620ti/Car Stuff/P1010033.jpg


----------



## merkaba (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I hope this can take 18650!!!! That would make it awesome... even better than the SF 6p!


----------



## radu1976 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I have a tan-golden- version of this light received a few days ago. But it has a CREE Q5 installed. Not bad at all, but IT CAN'T TAKE 18650, I guess the 17670 are OK.
White tint, pretty good throw, useful sidespill. It can be used to illuminate objects up to 100-120 m in my opinion. 
To do some comparisons, it can throw better than TIROS T3 but it;s far from TIABLO. I guess it competes in the same class with LUMA M1, WE FOX or DEREELIGHT CLH ...but I am supposing that the output is inferior to those lights but not too far away. Unfortunately I do not have these lights to make a comparison.
In my opinion it's worthing the money 30-40$, it seems to be pretty reliable plus you can add a XENON drop in too


----------



## lukevsdarth (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Anyone have *Beamshot *pictures so we all can see the difference is it worth modding my lights to R2 now when i just finished my Q5 modding.


----------



## 2xTap (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



fluke said:


> These Panasonic cells ???
> 
> Is the word Electric on them mispelt as Elestric ???
> 
> ...


 
fluke,

Don't know as it hasn't arrived yet. The pic from the seller doesn't show them up close enough to tell.......I'll find out when it arrives. Good to know there are cheapo fakes out there.

2xTap


----------



## Fizz753 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



fluke said:


> These Panasonic cells ???
> 
> Is the word Electric on them mispelt as Elestric ???
> 
> ...



Hmm looks like the ones I got when I bought my two lights are fakes then. But they were also pretty much dead so I just tossed them in with the others in the dead to recycle batt pile. Runing a 17670 in one light and a BOG Q5 with 2 AW R123's in the other.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I have a couple of Solarforce R2 drop-ins on the way for a C2 and E2 with an E to C adapter. I hope they get here tomorrow!

That is a heck of a price for that flashlight!


----------



## vetkaw63 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Ok, what are you guys talking about? The drop in or, the Solarforce flashlight?


----------



## Fizz753 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



vetkaw63 said:


> Ok, what are you guys talking about? The drop in or, the Solarforce flashlight?



A little bit of both. Most are talking about the drop in / flashlight combo since its pretty cheap just to buy both at the same time. I was talking just about the flashlights themselves since I bought my pair before the R2 drop in came out. It was just in case anyone was interested about the quality of the flashlights.


----------



## boonsht (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

So is it a reverse clicky?


----------



## Fizz753 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



boonsht said:


> So is it a reverse clicky?


Yes it is, both of the ones I ordered came with a reverse switch. Of course I switched one out with a leef clicky. Got to have the lanyard holes.


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Fizz753 said:


> Yes it is, both of the ones I ordered came with a reverse switch. Of course I switched one out with a leef clicky. Got to have the lanyard holes.



I think I saw one dealer on Ebay sell a forward clicky version of the Solarforce L2 tailcap for about $27 shipped...but of course if you're going to spend that much, you mine as well by an actual Surefire Z59 (which I've seen sell in the low $30 price range before) or the Leef McClicky for $35 (which can allows for tailstanding).

Again, that's the beauty of a flashlight made in the Surefire Classic format as there are tons of parts out there to play with. :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I received my Solar Force R2's today. I am so far impressed with them. The tint is XO on both of them. Beam and output of both is almost exactly the same. Current draw with two fresh Sure-Fire batteries is 750-800ma.

I could not screw the head down on my C2, then I remembered I hadn't removed the outer spring, doh!


----------



## ampdude (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Does anybody know what the vF of the LED is? I wonder what kind of current the LED is seeing. Say the step down circuit is 80% efficient. And it's pulling an average of 750ma from 6V. Or should we say 4.8V which is probably closer to what it is under load? This stuff is complicated!


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ampdude said:


> Does anybody know what the vF of the LED is? I wonder what kind of current the LED is seeing. Say the step down circuit is 80% efficient. And it's pulling an average of 750ma from 6V. Or should we say 4.8V which is probably closer to what it is under load? This stuff is complicated!



That's nice to hear.
Which tint is warmer vs the Q5?


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ampdude said:


> I received my Solar Force R2's today. I am so far impressed with them. The tint is XO on both of them. Beam and output of both is almost exactly the same. Current draw with two fresh Sure-Fire batteries is 750-800ma.
> 
> I could not screw the head down on my C2, then I remembered I hadn't removed the outer spring, doh!



XO tint? These dropins use CreeXRE LEDs, not SSCP4s. Mine has an R2 bin, WC tint emitter in it. WC tint is cool white, so I guess it's similar to the X0 tint of an SSCP4. Personally I prefer the tint a tad warmer like the vanilla white of the WG/WH of Crees and the W0/V0 of SSCP4s.

I really like these Solarforce flashlights and dropins...fairly good quality and inexpensive.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Sorry I'm still using old Luxeon III terminology. It is the same tint as an XO Luxeon III emitter, cool white. I don't know the Cree color bins.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



nanotech17 said:


> That's nice to hear.
> Which tint is warmer vs the Q5?




Both I received are the exact same tint, cool white. There is no difference between them.

I was kind of surprised at the tint when I first turned them on because I'm used to puke green Crees in Fenix's.

I'm more of a warmer tint fan myself, but the cool white (XO in LuxIII) seems to generally be the brightest. Same here with these R2 Crees.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ampdude said:


> Both I received are the exact same tint, cool white. There is no difference between them.
> 
> I was kind of surprised at the tint when I first turned them on because I'm used to puke green Crees in Fenix's.
> 
> I'm more of a warmer tint fan myself, but the cool white (XO in LuxIII) seems to generally be the brightest. Same here with these R2 Crees.



Thanks Raul,
i'm a sucker for warm tint just lately :devil:


----------



## sims2k (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Just bought one of these light. I hope it is brighter than the RC-F4 and Conqueror C1.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Can anyone comment on the differences between this drop-in that comes with the light itself and the drop-in that you order separately? Im assuming that there is only an on/off mode on the drop-in that comes with the light..


----------



## BMF (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

There are 2 prices on ebay: $17.99 and $21.99 "for buy it now". Anyone knows the difference between these two.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



BMF said:


> There are 2 prices on ebay: $17.99 and $21.99 "for buy it now". Anyone knows the difference between these two.


 
I believe that the cheaper one is 1-mode and the other a 5-mode.. Curiously, Id like to know whether there is a difference in output using the 5-mode drop-in vs the 1-mode.. Seems other LED lights behave differently whenever the driver is changed, so output may or may not be the same..

On another note, anyone have some experience buying P6 clickies from eBay? There are two that Im interested in: Clickie 1 and Clickie 2

Are any of these forward clickies? Can anyone comment on the build quality?


----------



## generic808 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Apparently, clickie 2 drains the batteries even when not in use so I would steer clear of that one. Haven't seen or heard about clickie 1.


----------



## Fizz753 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



generic808 said:


> Apparently, clickie 2 drains the batteries even when not in use so I would steer clear of that one. Haven't seen or heard about clickie 1.



Going to second what he said. 
I got a gp527 (# 2) as an add on for one of the lights I ordered. The switch has never worked right if and when it worked at all. I have not had a chance to pull it apart and see if it is fixable or not.

And I haven't had any experience with #1.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Thanks for the feedback guys.. Guess I should set my eyes on Clickie 1 instead or get an original Z59 or Z49.. I just hate the way the button sticks out on this Solarforce :shakehead:..


----------



## Fizz753 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.. Guess I should set my eyes on Clickie 1 instead or get an original Z59 or Z49.. I just hate the way the button sticks out on this Solarforce :shakehead:..



I put a Leef clickie on mine. They are a little more expensive than the ones you listed up a few posts however. They are also forward clickies which is always nice. Check them out over at Lighthound.

Black, and it seems the only one in stock at the moment. 
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2638


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Fizz753 said:


> I put a Leef clickie on mine. They are a little more expensive than the ones you listed up a few posts however. They are also forward clickies which is always nice. Check them out over at Lighthound.
> 
> Black, and it seems the only one in stock at the moment.
> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2638


 
Yes, very nice indeed..:twothumbs Im judging by the information that this is a forward clickie too, right?


----------



## layzieyez (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Looks like KD is carrying solarforce lights:
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4174


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Yep, but check this out:

 "Input voltage (LED module): 3V-8.4V or 3V-12.6V"

Hopefully the same applies to the R2 version! :thumbsup:




layzieyez said:


> Looks like KD is carrying solarforce lights:
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4174


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



layzieyez said:


> Looks like KD is carrying solarforce lights:
> http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4174



That's great as I've been tired of going through ebay dealers for Solarforce products...but I think Jerry over at Kaidomain needs to clean up the descriptions a bit. As I said before, I think the quality of Solarforce products are surprisingly good and their L2 to me is the best inexpensive Surefire 6P clone on the market.

Thumbs up to KD for carrying Solarforce! :twothumbs


----------



## BMF (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

KD Solarfoce Light is much more expensive than ebay, is there any difference?


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



BMF said:


> KD Solarfoce Light is much more expensive than ebay, is there any difference?



The Surefire compatible heads are cheaper at KD....not sure about the flashlights as I think they hastily listed them on their website. Until Jerry fixes that, I think we need to wait.


----------



## 0dBm (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I received my order for the whole light. The switch from my Solarforce Q5 drop-in-equipped Surefire 6Z fits on the Solarforce body.

Placed side by side with freshly-charged AW CR123s, my 12 YO daughter says that the R2 Drop-In (DO) is brighter than the Q5 DO's.

My 50+ eyes barely confirm it.

So far, R2 in this DO is tops, followed by the same maker's Q5 unit (in my SF 6Z), then the BOG USA Super Premium Q5 DO.

The crenelations are sharp enough to cut skin with minimum effort. I don't like this feature but I'm happy with the rest.


----------



## superrohri (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Does the Solarforce SF6-R2 also work with 1x 18650 or 1x 17670.
If it works: Does it reach (nearly) the same brightness as with 2x CR123A?


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

18650 is NO good.. 17670 may work, but it depends on the driver.. This may need the higher voltage 2XCR123A's give out to operate at its peak..


----------



## 0dBm (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

17670 works, but does not reach the same brightness as 2 CR123 primary cells.


----------



## harddrive (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Can any of the Solar force owners answer this easy question: 

Does it come with a plain retaining ring for the bezel so you can remove the "Toothy" strike bezel? The G&P strike bezels alway came with a plain ring so you could choose between plain bezel or strike bezel. I find the strike bezels add length to a light and reduce some of the spill (and look ugly)


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



harddrive said:


> Can any of the Solar force owners answer this easy question:
> 
> Does it come with a plain retaining ring for the bezel so you can remove the "Toothy" strike bezel? The G&P strike bezels alway came with a plain ring so you could choose between plain bezel or strike bezel. I find the strike bezels add length to a light and reduce some of the spill (and look ugly)



Unlike the actual G&P heads, the all black strike bezeled Solarforce heads seem to have the bezel glued on and therefore are not easily removable. However if you get the Solarforce head with the Stainless Steel strike bezel, the bezel is removable. Personally I like the "tactical" look that a strike/crenulated bezel gives a flashlight, but I guess it boils down to preference on the looks of that. Sure a small amount of the spill is reduced with the strike bezels, but personally I don't mind.


----------



## harddrive (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Thanks Ace. Obviously more people like the strike bezel as more and more lights have them. I really like how G&P gave you the choice. The plain retaining ring couldn't cost more than a few cents on a china made bezel. Oh well.............


----------



## bspofford (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




ace0001a said:


> Unlike the actual G&P heads, the all black strike bezeled Solarforce heads seem to have the bezel glued on and therefore are not easily removable. However if you get the Solarforce head with the Stainless Steel strike bezel, the bezel is removable. Personally I like the "tactical" look that a strike/crenulated bezel gives a flashlight, but I guess it boils down to preference on the looks of that. Sure a small amount of the spill is reduced with the strike bezels, but personally I don't mind.


 
I only ordered one with a black strike bezel, and it isn't glued. Mine unthreads with only moderate effort, and it has a thin washer between the bezel and the AR glass and a thicker rubber gasket between the glass and the reflector of the module. I was planning on putting a GITD o-ring in it, but the gasket is much thicker. Machining is generally quite nice, but I would prefer a bezel that isn't quite so sharp.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bspofford said:


> I only ordered one with a black strike bezel, and it isn't glued. Mine unthreads with only moderate effort, and it has a thin washer between the bezel and the AR glass and a thicker rubber gasket between the glass and the reflector of the module. I was planning on putting a GITD o-ring in it, but the gasket is much thicker. Machining is generally quite nice, but I would prefer a bezel that isn't quite so sharp.



Well that just goes to show how manufacturing and quality control can vary with products from China. The two I have are glued (which I also have read about others who have experienced this) and don't seem to be easily removable.


----------



## boonsht (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I just received the Solarforce L2 XRE-with the R2 cree bulb in tan/brown body with the crenulated bezel. It came with the Solarforce nylon holster and 2 c123 batteries.

I don't have the SF 6p yet but comparing it to the Cabela's XPG host body, the Cabela's seems a bit heavier (beefier). I guess you could say the XPG feels more substantial in the hand. The anodizing on the XPG is smooth compared to the rougher feel of the L2. I think the L2 tan anodizing won't hold up as well as the XPG's.I also noticed the L2 has one rubber O-ring on each end while the XPG has 2 rubber O-rings




. 

The crenulated bezel is pretty nice. I think mine is glued on since putting a moderate amount of pressure isn't really budging it.

I tried switching the heads and tailcaps. Heads switch fine, but when the tailcap of the XPG is on the L2 body it won't turn on. Maybe contact spring is short?

Comparing the beam to the M60, the R2 seems like a very cool white, with an almost indistinguable purple tint. You don't notice it not unless you're really looking for it. The side spill doesn't blend as smoothly as a M60. It also has a bigger hotspot than the M60. Hard to compare the brightness since they both are pretty bright. Wish I could do a side by side, but my old crappy point and shoot cam can't adjust to the brightness.

Overall, I like it and I think it was worth the $38.99 I paid.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

The single copy that I have with an R2 is on the warm side of white.


----------



## bessiebenny (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Yeah. The one I reviewed was also on the warm side of white for SF6-R2.


----------



## boonsht (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Hmm could the Malkoff be throwing me off? My M60 is very warm compared to the R2 I have.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Well I own a Cabella's XPG too myself and I still like the Solarforce L2 better. Of the two that I have, I was easily able to swap parts around with my Surefire 6P. I didn't care too much for the tailcap that comes with the Cabella's XPG and the threading is sort of rough on the body tube where the tailcap screws on. The threads on my L2s are surprisingly quite smooth. Even Jerry over at Kaidomain said he was pleasantly surprised by the quality of Solarforce products.

Right now my Surefire clone hunting obsession has lead me to a company that we've been familiar with by the name of Spiderfire. Spiderfire has their own Surefire 6P clone that looks exactly like the Solarforce L2. My limited experience with Spiderfire flashlights have been positive as I think their quality is actually pretty good too. The cool thing about Spiderfire's Surefire compatible parts is their clicky tailcap that sort of resembles a Surefire Z59, but also has the ability to tailstand. I've seen it selling on ebay for like $22 shipped, which I feel is a bit high. I asked Jerry at Kaidomain to look into carrying Spiderfire products, so hopefully he can get them too.


----------



## 2xTap (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Just received my Solarforce L2 in Desert Tan anodizing with the R2 emitter and I gotta say I am impressed. Fit and finish of parts is real good, can't find a fault. And the threads are cleanly machined. I did some parts swapping between this L2 and my SF-6P and SF-6PD, they all fit up and work together.......I even tried the striker bezel head replacement I got from Lighthound and it works as well on this L2.

The R2 Emitter is centered up perfectly to the reflector but during some quick white-wall hunting it appears this R2 is no brighter than my UF-Q4 CREE drop-in I have in my SF-C3. Matter of fact the output and beam are nearly identical between the two.....though the R2 is slightly ringy inside the corona. My TLS Q5 from OpticsHQ is definitely brighter than this R2. But I am going to wait until dark when I can really do some comparisons.

Overall though this is an excellent light for the money. Build quality and finish on this is better than any of my Ultrafires and my Trustfire. I'll have a review of this up with pics and beamshots as soon as I get the time.

2xTap


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Can anyone advise if they were able to swap the R2 drop-in and use it in a host that is able to use 18650 batteries? Id like to know if the lower voltage affected the light output considerably or not..

I just got mine yesterday also and so far it seems like a solid light.. The emitter had 2 tiny nicks on it and Im hoping that it doesnt affect the light output.. Im waiting for some RCR123A's to come in so that I can test the light out myself..


----------



## ampdude (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



2xTap said:


> Just received my Solarforce L2 in Desert Tan anodizing with the R2 emitter and I gotta say I am impressed. Fit and finish of parts is real good, can't find a fault. And the threads are cleanly machined. I did some parts swapping between this L2 and my SF-6P and SF-6PD, they all fit up and work together.......I even tried the striker bezel head replacement I got from Lighthound and it works as well on this L2.
> 
> The R2 Emitter is centered up perfectly to the reflector but during some quick white-wall hunting it appears this R2 is no brighter than my UF-Q4 CREE drop-in I have in my SF-C3. Matter of fact the output and beam are nearly identical between the two.....though the R2 is slightly ringy inside the corona. My TLS Q5 from OpticsHQ is definitely brighter than this R2. But I am going to wait until dark when I can really do some comparisons.
> 
> ...



But what are the Q4 & Q5 pulling from the batteries? My Solarforce R2 only pulls 630mA from a freshly charged set of RCR123A's.


----------



## momonbubu (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ampdude said:


> But what are the Q4 & Q5 pulling from the batteries? My Solarforce R2 only pulls 630mA from a freshly charged set of RCR123A's.




In this tread, http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=186080 

Jay-T found that solarforce dropin q5 only drew .57 amps. I guess solarforce uses the same driver for its q5 and r2 dropin.

I wonder if we change the driver to, err driver that could supply 800mA steady current (like the KENNAN driver from KD), this thing (r2 dropin) will flash like crazy.
Am i right.?


Giandi


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Pulling 630mA from dual RCR123A is pretty good if most of the power is being delivered to the LED. An easy way to check is to find what current is being pulled with single RCR123A. If it is lot more than 630mA, then it is good.

- Vikas


----------



## bessiebenny (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Here are my measurements with my SF6-R2.
- It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A (each charged to 4.15v)
- It pulls 0.40A from 1 x RCR123A (Yup. Same for 1 or 2 RCR)

Weird but oh well. Still, 90 minutes full brightness from two cheap RCR is quite good.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bessiebenny said:


> Here are my measurements with my SF6-R2.
> - It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A (each charged to 4.15v)
> - It pulls 0.40A from 1 x RCR123A (Yup. Same for 1 or 2 RCR)
> 
> Weird but oh well. Still, 90 minutes full brightness from two cheap RCR is quite good.


 
Based on the information above, Im guessing that if you put this drop-in into a base that supports 18650 batteries, It will operate at the same efficiency as 2xRCR123A's..
:twothumbs


----------



## bessiebenny (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

One more thing though, it's not as bright with a single RCR.

*Throw @ 1m:* *4300* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *260**0* lux (1 x 3.6v RCR123A) 

That's from my review mentioned in my signature. =)


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bessiebenny said:


> One more thing though, it's not as bright with a single RCR.
> 
> *Throw @ 1m:* *4300* lux (2 x 3.6v RCR123A) *260**0* lux (1 x 3.6v RCR123A)
> 
> That's from my review mentioned in my signature. =)



Yeah I think the driver that most of these aftermarket P60LED dropins use are optimized for 6V+. If you want to run a P60 module off of an 18650, you first need a flashlight that can house the battery and a module that is optimized for a single Li-Ion battery. I believe Dereelight makes flashlights and modules configured as such. But yeah, I still have high praise for Solarforce making good bang for the buck products.


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ace0001a said:


> Yeah I think the driver that most of these aftermarket P60LED dropins use are optimized for 6V+. If you want to run a P60 module off of an 18650, you first need a flashlight that can house the battery and a module that is optimized for a single Li-Ion battery. I believe Dereelight makes flashlights and modules configured as such. But yeah, I still have high praise for Solarforce making good bang for the buck products.


 

The Romisen RC-M4 is probably an all round better host. It holds the 18650 and with the Deerelight 3mode drop-in is much brighter.


----------



## Confederate (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Regarding the new R2, is there a discernable difference between the Q5 and the R2? And what of the heat output? One of the big criticisms of the Fenix P3Ds is that it tends to overheat unless one finds a way to dissipate the heat. Does this little SolarForce L2 R2 (wasn't that the robot in Star Wars?) burn as brightly as the Fenix? And is it a bit more heavy duty of a flashlight?


----------



## ampdude (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bessiebenny said:


> Here are my measurements with my SF6-R2.
> - It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A (each charged to 4.15v)
> - It pulls 0.40A from 1 x RCR123A (Yup. Same for 1 or 2 RCR)
> 
> Weird but oh well. Still, 90 minutes full brightness from two cheap RCR is quite good.





*EDIT*

I just remembered, it pulled more from my CR123A's than from two RCR's, which I expected because of the RCR's higher voltage.

So I just measured again now and it pulls closed to 800ma off of two more than half dead CR123A's. So I'm at a loss to explain our different readings.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bessiebenny said:


> Here are my measurements with my SF6-R2.
> - It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A (each charged to 4.15v)
> - It pulls 0.40A from 1 x RCR123A (Yup. Same for 1 or 2 RCR)
> 
> Weird but oh well. Still, 90 minutes full brightness from two cheap RCR is quite good.



Given your next reply where the brightness is almost doubled with 2xRCR123A, I am really stumped as to what kind of circuit they are using. Instead of having constant current through the emitter may be they wired it so that they will pull constant current from the battery 

- Vikas


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Someone should disassemble a Solarforce P60LED module and compare the driver to one from DX to see if their similar. One thing I did notice with my Solarforce R2 module is when my Battery Station Protected RCR123 ran out, I still noticed a really low moon mode with mines.

By the way, looks like KD is going full steam ahead with the Solarforce/Surefire parts and just made the tailcap available for sale now:

http://www.kaidomain.com/webui/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4224

Good job on KD's part to cater to us flashaholics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Looks like the original tailcap that comes with the Solarforce flashlight.. I like the price, but I wish they would price the recessed tailcaps the same also..


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Looks like the original tailcap that comes with the Solarforce flashlight.. I like the price, but I wish they would price the recessed tailcaps the same also..



As far as I know, those are the only Solarforce/Surefire compatible tailcaps they have at the moment. Hopefully they'll carry different ones soon. Still the standard Solarforce tailcap is well made and is a good replacement for those who want a inexpensive alternative to the twisty Surefire tailcaps or if you got one of those Cabellas XPG flashlights and didn't like the tailcap it comes with.


----------



## momonbubu (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Confederate said:


> Does this little SolarForce L2 R2 (wasn't that the robot in Star Wars?)



Thats R2D2 and 3CPo. 


cheers Mate.


----------



## vetkaw63 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

C3PO


----------



## bspofford (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Looks like the original tailcap that comes with the Solarforce flashlight.. I like the price, but I wish they would price the recessed tailcaps the same also..


 
Not sure if it is always the case, but my Solarforce L2 came with a reverse clicky while the extra tailcap that I bought for my 6P ($10) is a forward clicky. The clicky inside looks just like a LumaPower switch.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

A recessed forward clicky would be awesome since this light doesnt have any modes..


----------



## bspofford (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> A recessed forward clicky would be awesome since this light doesnt have any modes..


 
You can get the light with five modes if you like, and you can also use other P60 modules like the DereeLight 3SD. Forward and reverse clickys seem to work fine with all the multimode P60 modules.

BTW, I have a 6" grinder/buffer in the garage and decided to buff the stainless steel strike bezel. I used the red buffing compound, and the stainless steel polished to a beautiful shiny finish in under five minutes. I turned the sharp facets against the wheel, and the U-shapped areas polished well too. I and others have disliked the sharpness of the facets, and polishing them this way made them much less aggressive. I wouldn't want to be intentionally struck with the bezel, but now I don't worry that I might cut myself or my clothing. Can't believe how beautiful it is now -- but it only looks like a shelf queen!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yapo (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

wow is the bezel really sharp enough to cut yourself? or just the stainless steel version? ive been thinking the bezel might put holes in all my pants pockets if i carry it head down...


----------



## bspofford (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




Yapo said:


> wow is the bezel really sharp enough to cut yourself? or just the stainless steel version? ive been thinking the bezel might put holes in all my pants pockets if i carry it head down...


 
My black anodized and stainless steel bezels arrived feeling like the edge of scissors. After the polishing on the stainless steel, the facets are reasonably blunt and would require some intentional force to damage anything.


----------



## generic808 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Yapo said:


> wow is the bezel really sharp enough to cut yourself? or just the stainless steel version? ive been thinking the bezel might put holes in all my pants pockets if i carry it head down...



They're sharp, but not sharp to the point where you'll cut yourself. Force would be required to actually do damage to someone, though carrying it in your pocket _could_ cause damage to your clothes if it keeps rubbing.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Yapo said:


> wow is the bezel really sharp enough to cut yourself? or just the stainless steel version? ive been thinking the bezel might put holes in all my pants pockets if i carry it head down...


 
The aluminum version is just as sharp also..


----------



## sims2k (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Yapo said:


> wow is the bezel really sharp enough to cut yourself? or just the stainless steel version? ive been thinking the bezel might put holes in all my pants pockets if i carry it head down...



I like the sharp bezel as it is..very useful as a tactical strike bezel. Anyway, I carry mine in the pouch so no worry about putting holes in my clothes.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Just ordered one from eBay on Saturday, in sand color. Now I see DX has them for about the same price with a Q5 instead of an R2. I like my Q5's they seem to work well.

Has anybody tested these l2 bodied lights? It is the first p60 style light i have had.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> Just ordered one from eBay on Saturday, in sand color. Now I see DX has them for about the same price with a Q5 instead of an R2. I like my Q5's they seem to work well.
> 
> Has anybody tested these l2 bodied lights? It is the first p60 style light i have had.



As I've said many times here, I think the Solarforce L2 is an excellent flashlight for the money...probably one of the best ways to get yourself into the whole Surefire C format and P60 compatible game without breaking your wallet.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ace0001a said:


> As I've said many times here, I think the Solarforce L2 is an excellent flashlight for the money...probably one of the best ways to get yourself into the whole Surefire C format and P60 compatible game without breaking your wallet.



My Sure-Fire C2's didn't cost that much money and are worth every penny.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ampdude said:


> My Sure-Fire C2's didn't cost that much money and are worth every penny.



Well, I own a couple of Surefire C2s myself...but I got them on the cheap here at CPF Marketplace at about $60 each (if you can call that cheap that is)...and that was just for the Xenon version. I think I tried to get Surefire's cheap on ebay, and the best was a Xenon Surefire 6P (what the Solarforce L2 is a clone of) for about $42 shipped. You can get an CreeXRE P4 equipped Solarforce L2 for around $24 on ebay and an R2 one for about $10 more on top of that. As most of us here who own Solarforce L2s know, they're quite good in build quality and definitely a bang for the buck in terms of cost. 

I personally love the Surefire Classic format and I advocate anything that will spread its joy to other flashaholics. For those who don't want to spend a whole lot to get into the format, the Solarforce L2 is definitely a great choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I just wanted to add that I also wanted to get into the SureFire classic format and I found that going with SolarForce it was considerably cheaper.. If your lucky you can get a SureFire 6P shipped on eBay for around $40.. Then you would need to buy the R2 Cree drop-in for around $25.. If you like the strike bezel look, that would cost you anywhere from $15 to $25 depending on the version of the strike bezel.. You looking at roughly $80+ just to get the same things you would get if you bought the SolarForce model for $34.. 

To support my flashlight addiction, I can use every penny saved to buy more great flashlight products and/or accessories.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bspofford (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

It seems that many are reluctant to suggest that Solarforce's quality is equal to Surefire, so I'll be the heretic to say that I believe that they are that good. For about $43 on Ebay, you can get Surefire 6p with a twisty tailcap, plastic bezel ring, pyrex lens and xenon bulb. For about $40 on Ebay, you can also get a Solarforce L2 with a reverse clicky tailcap, stainless steel crenulated bezel ring, AR lens and R2 module. To upgrade the $43 6P xenon to the same configuration as the Solarforce would cost another $100. If you accept my first position that the quality of the Solarforce is excellent, which is the better buy?


----------



## momonbubu (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I've got Solarforce l2. US$ 41 shipped for perfect surefire clone, cree r2 dropin, strike bezel, and if u lucky sometimes u get the foward clicky version. very good deal thou.

Btw, the driver pull 0.8A from 2 fresh cr123. at least in mine and the brightness .....woow, more than you can expect from the amount of money you spent.


Cheers.
Giandi


----------



## Freddy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Here's the thing about dumb questions--you appear a fool, but it's the only way you learn so here's my question:

I'm looking at purchasing several of these lights for family members, and my dad in particular needs something with a lot of throw that I can still afford. That means the DBS, etc are out. I've seen a lot of the lights in the thrower category with lux levels of 20K to 29K. The SF6-R2 is rated at 4300 according to bessiebenny which would seem to be inferior the others. In the thrower review, the subjects ranged from 9600 to 24k @ 1 meter. 

I was under the impression that this light was a poor man's thrower???


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Freddy said:


> Here's the thing about dumb questions--you appear a fool, but it's the only way you learn so here's my question:
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing several of these lights for family members, and my dad in particular needs something with a lot of throw that I can still afford. That means the DBS, etc are out. I've seen a lot of the lights in the thrower category with lux levels of 20K to 29K. The SF6-R2 is rated at 4300 according to bessiebenny which would seem to be inferior the others. In the thrower review, the subjects ranged from 9600 to 24k @ 1 meter.
> 
> I was under the impression that this light was a poor man's thrower???



Well I don't know who would've labeled this flashlight a super thrower. Since the Solarforce uses a P60LED module, the performance is reliant on that. Practically all P60 modules have textured reflectors, so right there you're not going to have something that is maximized for throw. You can however, build your own P60LED module with a smooth reflector and other parts from Dealextreme. But the general theme in this thread is how the Solarforce L2 is a good quality flashlight for the money. You'll get decent throw out of it...I can hit a building across a major street standing in the parking lot and over the parking lot of the other building. P60 modules have a 26.5mm sized reflector and if you want more throw, you're probably going to have to find a flashlight with a larger reflector...and so DX SKU7418 might suite your needs. Me, I am perfectly happy with the quality and bang for the buck you get with the Solarforce L2.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




Freddy said:


> Here's the thing about dumb questions--you appear a fool, but it's the only way you learn so here's my question:





Freddy said:


> I'm looking at purchasing several of these lights for family members, and my dad in particular needs something with a lot of throw that I can still afford. That means the DBS, etc are out. I've seen a lot of the lights in the thrower category with lux levels of 20K to 29K. The SF6-R2 is rated at 4300 according to bessiebenny which would seem to be inferior the others. In the thrower review, the subjects ranged from 9600 to 24k @ 1 meter.
> 
> I was under the impression that this light was a poor man's thrower???




The SolarForce R2 isn't a dedicated thrower, but that makes it more useful for most of us. If you put a DereeLight Q5 pill with a SMO reflector in it, it would be more of a thrower. Most of the best "throwers" have large, deep reflectors, and the P60 format creates some limitations because the head has a fixed size. This light throws a good 200 - 300 yards, but the Tiablo A9/A8 and DBS can double that.


----------



## Freddy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Thanks to both of you for your input. I realize there's a wide spread, and that's why I mentioned the "poor man's" thrower. One light I love and use often is the Hocus Focus modded light by Flashcrazy. Personally I'd like a bit more throw for spotting when walking the dog by the lake, etc but that is a hell of a light for the $$ and size. I think it out throws my M-1 or at least equal distance with a hotspot about 3 times as large. 

Anyone have experience with the M-1T or Hocus Focus that might be able to tell me how this light rates?


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Just got myself some RCR123A's today in the mail so I finally got around to turning the SolarForce on.. All I can say is --  DAMN!!! This is the brightest light in my flashlight arsenal and its just fueling my flashlight addiction! I started out with a Romisen RC-G2 and UltraFire C3 and was amazed at the brightness with just a AA battery.. I then scored a UltraFire C2 Q5 and was again amazed at how bright it was.. Now this blows away those lights, and the kicker is that there are MUCH brighter lights than this out there that I havent gotten my hands on yet..

Seems the 'search' for a brighter light is getting better and better.. :twothumbs


----------



## bspofford (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Just got myself some RCR123A's today in the mail so I finally got around to turning the SolarForce on.. All I can say is --  DAMN!!! This is the brightest light in my flashlight arsenal and its just fueling my flashlight addiction! I started out with a Romisen RC-G2 and UltraFire C3 and was amazed at the brightness with just a AA battery.. I then scored a UltraFire C2 Q5 and was again amazed at how bright it was.. Now this blows away those lights, and the kicker is that there are MUCH brighter lights than this out there that I havent gotten my hands on yet..





Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Seems the 'search' for a brighter light is getting better and better.. :twothumbs




My Solarforce 1-mode R2 module is much brighter on 2X16340 (8.4V) than on 1X17670 (4.2V). Since the 1-mode R2 module is rated up to 12.6V, I'm going to see how bright it is with the L2 1 cell extension and 3X16340 (12.6V).


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I just got my Solarforce 1 mode R2 today. It's very nice with great fit and finish (glossy which isn't my taste but nice craftsmanship). The only thing I don't like is that the reflector is recessed very far behind the bezel, which results in vignetting and so you lose a lot of your spill.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Photon_Whisperer said:


> I just got my Solarforce 1 mode R2 today. It's very nice with great fit and finish (glossy which isn't my taste but nice craftsmanship). The only thing I don't like is that the reflector is recessed very far behind the bezel, which results in vignetting and so you lose a lot of your spill.



Yeah I've also got Solarforce heads on my Surefires and when I compared the standard head with Solarforce one, there is some spill loss but not what I consider something to really make a big deal about.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ampdude said:


> But what are the Q4 & Q5 pulling from the batteries? My Solarforce R2 only pulls 630mA from a freshly charged set of RCR123A's.


 

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but pulling 630mA from 2 RCR123A batts means .63 x 8.2V(roughly) = 5.2W

Assuming 85% efficiency of the driver, that means 4.4W delivered to the LED or 1200mA at 3.8V which is really overdriving them! I wouldn't say that's "only" 630mA or did you actually mean 630mA to the LEDs?.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Here are side-by-side photos of the stock stainless steel bezel (left) and the same after polishing for about fifteen minutes with a 6" buffer using Ryobi #H compound. Besides being absolutely gorgeous, the crenulations are much less sharp.


----------



## Yapo (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

nice photo...it looks pretty sweet...too bad i wont be able to do that for my one with the aluminium bezel...i was wanting to get the stainless steel version but it wasnt being sold with the cheaper xenon version and buying the head seperately costs more than what i paid for the whole light. i'm still waiting for mine to show up at my door...


----------



## Fizz753 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bspofford said:


> Here are side-by-side photos of the stock stainless steel bezel (left) and the same after polishing for about fifteen minutes with a 6" buffer using Ryobi #H compound. Besides being absolutely gorgeous, the crenulations are much less sharp.
> 
> <Photo removed to save space. I mean if you really want to see it again scroll up>



*Looks at his solarforce on the desk*
*Looks at the dremel and dremel accessory kit behind him*
...
Darn you!  Now I am going to have to polish mine too.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




bspofford said:


> My Solarforce 1-mode R2 module is much brighter on 2X16340 (8.4V) than on 1X17670 (4.2V). Since the 1-mode R2 module is rated up to 12.6V, I'm going to see how bright it is with the L2 1 cell extension and 3X16340 (12.6V).


 
Got my L2-ECR one-cell extension today and did some crude tests with my cheap light meter and an 8' X 8' X 8' white room. Seems to have 80% more total light output (1.8X) on 3X16340/12.6V! The total length of the light is still under 7 inches. Remember that the 5-mode R2 module can only handle a max of 8.4V so this applies only to the 1-mode R2 module that is rated to 12.6V. Went outside to see if there is a subjective difference, and it does seem twice as bright. I only have Solarforce R2 modules, so I don't know if any of this applies to their Q5 modules. Hope some of you will do independent tests to see if your measurments agree with mine.



 

 

 


*L2-ECR (Extension tube)*

*Features:*
u Allows multiple battery configuration 
u 20 grams 
u Compatible with the Solarforce L2 and Surefire’s P-series flashlights


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Wow.. At that voltage I would be afraid Im going to burn up the emitter.. Are you sure its safe for this light? I guess if they sell the extension tube it should..

Can you post some pics of the beam shot between the two?


----------



## bspofford (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Wow.. At that voltage I would be afraid Im going to burn up the emitter.. Are you sure its safe for this light? I guess if they sell the extension tube it should..





Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> Can you post some pics of the beam shot between the two?




The 5-mode R2 module is specifically rated up to 8.4V, and the 1-mode R2 is specifically rated up to 12.6V. Moreover, Solarforce sells the 1-cell extension for the R2, and I have tested the 1-mode R2 module with three RCR giving 12.6V. In terms of brightness, the beam shots at 2M aren't much different, but the visible difference at 400M and ceiling bounce measurements suggest that the output with 3X16340 is about 80% higher than the output with 2X16340.


----------



## boonsht (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I finally was able to get a SF6P to compare to the tan Solarforce L2 with the crenulated bezel that I have. One thing I noticed, when I place the Solarforce head on the SF body, the Malkoff drop in isn't quite all the way flush and flickers on and off even when it's screwed all the way down. 

I would like to carry it this way: SF body/Solarforce head + Malkoff drop in. Could anyone suggest a solution? Would placing an O-ring between the lens and reflector of the Malkoff be ok? 

As stated by others, overall, the Solarforce L2 R2-cree is a great deal. 

Here is a pic of the Solarforce L2, SF6p, Cabela's XPG and a Brinkman Maxfire LX I have. I added a Fenix L2D Rebel 100 and L1D-CE for size comparison. I tried to do an "actual size" but I know it's going to be off. At least you get the idea.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



boonsht said:


> I finally was able to get a SF6P to compare to the tan Solarforce L2 with the crenulated bezel that I have. One thing I noticed, when I place the Solarforce head on the SF body, the Malkoff drop in isn't quite all the way flush and flickers on and off even when it's screwed all the way down.
> 
> I would like to carry it this way: SF body/Solarforce head + Malkoff drop in. Could anyone suggest a solution? Would placing an O-ring between the lens and reflector of the Malkoff be ok?
> 
> ...



Eventhough the L2 is an excellent clone of the 6P, the heads seem to have been made with a little more space inside to accommodate the many different aftermarket dropins (of which their own dropins are based on). Gene designed his M60 to be a perfect fit for Surefires specifically. I tried a copper washer, but that left a big gap between the Surefire body and Solarforce head. I then tried a clipped spring that came from one of the Solarforce/DX dropins and that worked, but did a poor job of conducting heat from the module to the body (and the lens fogged up). So finally, I globbed a small layer of solder around the bottom edge of the dropin and now it sits firmly in my Solarforce Head and Surefire body and most importantly conducts heat to the body to ensure proper heatsinking.


----------



## Trickflow25 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I see the Solarforce L2 R2 single mode with the stainless on ebay but the only person who carries it seems to list it at 3V-9V. 
I am looking for the L2 R2 capable of 12.6V.... 

Can someone point me to where they received theirs from?


----------



## bspofford (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




Trickflow25 said:


> I see the Solarforce L2 R2 single mode with the stainless on ebay but the only person who carries it seems to list it at 3V-9V.





Trickflow25 said:


> I am looking for the L2 R2 capable of 12.6V....
> 
> Can someone point me to where they received theirs from?




If it is a Solarforce one-mode R2, it's rated to 12.6V. I think the seller made a mistake listing it as 3-9V.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bspofford said:


> If it is a Solarforce one-mode R2, it's rated to 12.6V. I think the seller made a mistake listing it as 3-9V.




Wow. And I've been running mine on two RCR's at work thinking I was pushing the limits.

Where did the info about it being 12.6V capable come about?

80% brighter sounds really amazing, I'm now considering putting it in my C3 with an extender and 4 lithium primaries since I don't have three lithium ions in any size.

Flirting with death?

Anybody run it on three rechargeable lithium ions yet?


----------



## bspofford (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




ampdude said:


> Wow. And I've been running mine on two RCR's at work thinking I was pushing the limits.





ampdude said:


> Where did the info about it being 12.6V capable come about?
> 
> 80% brighter sounds really amazing, I'm now considering putting it in my C3 with an extender and 4 lithium primaries since I don't have three lithium ions in any size.
> 
> ...


 
Here's the official info from Solarforce: http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/main.jsp

I run my one-mode R2 at 12.6V using 3 X 880mAH 16340 TrustFire cells. As I said, 80% brighter than 2 X 16340.


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

but no regulation with 3xrcr123a ?


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Where can you buy a L2-ECR extension?


----------



## boonsht (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ace0001a said:


> I globbed a small layer of solder around the bottom edge of the dropin



Would you be able to post a pic of that, Ace? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



boonsht said:


> Would you be able to post a pic of that, Ace? Would greatly appreciate it.



My brother hijacked my 6P from me right now, but this is basically what I'm talking about:










Notice how on the Solarforce P60LED dropin that there's extra globs of solder around the rim of the back of the module? Basically I did the same thing on the Malkoff Devices M60. Once I did so, the module sat firmly in the Solarforce Head when screwed down to the Surefire body.


----------



## boonsht (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Thanks, Ace! Will have to try that.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bspofford said:


> Here's the official info from Solarforce: http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/main.jsp
> 
> I run my one-mode R2 at 12.6V using 3 X 880mAH 16340 TrustFire cells. As I said, 80% brighter than 2 X 16340.




The page is busy right now, but I'll check it later. That's amazing. I can imagine how bright it will be on three RCR123A's. I get a little nervous about using more than two lithium ions in series though.

What kind of runtimes do you get? I use two AW RCR's and the module pulls about 630mA off of the battery if I remember correctly, so I'm thinking I should get close to an hour. That seems to be about what I get.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

If anyone is interested, DX has just got the R2 1-mode drop-in in stock @ $15.50!:huh:
Supposedly this thing takes up to 18v of input!! 

Check it out http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836


----------



## Mungon (Mar 23, 2008)

Where can you buy a L2-ECR extension? realy want to know 

/ Mungon


----------



## rideandshoot (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bspofford said:


> Here's the official info from Solarforce: http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/main.jsp
> 
> I run my one-mode R2 at 12.6V using 3 X 880mAH 16340 TrustFire cells. As I said, 80% brighter than 2 X 16340.


 
What would the run time be with the best RCR123 battery choice?


----------



## 2xTap (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Finally got some pics taken of my Solarforce L2 and figured I'd post a few of them......I haven't taken any beamshots yet though.

As I said earlier in this thread the fit and finish of mine is real good, and it came with a decent sheath......







Here it is alongside a few others I have that it's compatable with (_I haven't done any parts swapping yet with the G&P T-6 but will when I get around to some beamshots!_)

*L to R*= Solarforce L2 / Surefire 6PD / Surefire 6P / G&P T-6:






Mine is the single mode version with the R2 CREE, the module is built as well as the rest of the light and the emitter is centered perfectly in the reflector.......here it is alongside my SF-6PD which has a BOG "Premium" CREE Drop-In installed:







Wish they would of made these with tailstand capability.......







All in all though it is a good solid light and definitely worth the money they are going for. Thinking of getting a Black version with the Q5 next.

2xTap


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Just followed the links to the uk Solarforce web site.... wait a minute...... Hey, It's got two, two extension tubes on it! That means four AW rcr123a's .............. or two 17670's, or what? More light. arr arrgh!

Just wait until my supplier responds. Gotta get two tubes. Maybe threee? What do you think? More batteries too. This is getting good.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

http://www.solarforce.hk/PRD/content.jsp?id=7.4&template=f.tmp.html


----------



## bspofford (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




Mungon said:


> Where can you buy a L2-ECR extension? realy want to know / Mungon


 
I too couldn't find them anywhere, so I got them directly from Solarforce. Only black was available at the time, but they normally also make the extension tube in sand color. They were quite inexpensive, and I don't think the quality of the aluminum or finish are as nice as the L2 tube itself.


----------



## kosPap (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ace0001a said:


> Unlike the actual G&P heads, the all black strike bezeled Solarforce heads seem to have the bezel glued on and therefore are not easily removable.


 
Not exactly...I used a pen across cutouts to turn off the strike bezel off. I just cannot give under finger pressure


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



kosPap said:


> Not exactly...I used a pen across cutouts to turn off the strike bezel off. I just cannot give under finger pressure



Of the two that I have, one can be unscrewed with some force and the other just will not budge...and I have read of others here who have experienced that too.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> Just followed the links to the uk Solarforce web site.... wait a minute...... Hey, It's got two, two extension tubes on it! That means four AW rcr123a's .............. or two 17670's, or what? More light. arr arrgh!
> 
> Just wait until my supplier responds. Gotta get two tubes. Maybe threee? What do you think? More batteries too. This is getting good.


 
The drop-in DX is selling can take up to 18v.. So 4 RCR123A's is not far off! Jeez, if 3 batteries get 80% more light, imagine another one!


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Does this ebay light come with a box? I'm considering it as a gift. Also how long is the shipping time ?


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

2xTap,

How's the tint on that R2?


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bspofford said:


> I too couldn't find them anywhere, so I got them directly from Solarforce. Only black was available at the time, but they normally also make the extension tube in sand color. They were quite inexpensive, and I don't think the quality of the aluminum or finish are as nice as the L2 tube itself.



How do you buy direct from them? There's no shopping cart on their site and their contact page says wholesale only?


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



glenda17 said:


> Does this ebay light come with a box? I'm considering it as a gift. Also how long is the shipping time ?


 
Comes in a plastic pouch with a cardboard label stapled to it.. It may take up 2 weeks to receive..


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ernsanada said:


> 2xTap,
> 
> How's the tint on that R2?



Very "white" on mine, not much tint at all.


----------



## 2xTap (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ernsanada said:


> 2xTap,
> 
> How's the tint on that R2?


 

Not bad, a bit on the warm side. It looks almost pure white but with a very faint yellow hue. I took some quick beamies just a little while ago, not the best as my digi-cam is horrible at taken pics in the dark.

My camera is set on auto and the light is approximately 4 feet from an off-white wall. Here's the L2 with the CREE R2 by itself.......







.........and here it is compared side by side with my SF-C3 with a Ultrafire CREE Q4 drop-in installed, the SF-C3 is on the left and the Solarforce L2 on the right........







The beam on this R2 unit is a bit ringy but not bad, my pics make the tint look a bit warmer than it actually is.

And here is a beamie, for comparison, of my TLS CREE Q5 which is on a PEU Pineapple I recently put together......this one is extremely bright and pure white and the pic was taken with same settings and at the same distance from the same wall......







2xTap


----------



## underconstruction (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I cant seem to find it on ebay. I searched for "SF6-R2".


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ace0001a said:


> Of the two that I have, one can be unscrewed with some force and the other just will not budge...and I have read of others here who have experienced that too.



Just a thought Ace.. Recently had occasion to change battery in Palm Tungsten E2. Part of the instructions suggested I use a hairdryer to warm up the body of the handheld where the battery was glued. It worked well. Loosened the glue right up, allowing me to get the old battery out. Maybe you could try that. Don't be afraid to get it hot to the touch in order to soften any glue or just loosen the joint.


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Thanks for the beam pics - good enough to get the idea. Solarforce looks impressive for the price.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> Just a thought Ace.. Recently had occasion to change battery in Palm Tungsten E2. Part of the instructions suggested I use a hairdryer to warm up the body of the handheld where the battery was glued. It worked well. Loosened the glue right up, allowing me to get the old battery out. Maybe you could try that. Don't be afraid to get it hot to the touch in order to soften any glue or just loosen the joint.



Yeah, the thought did cross my mind...but since there's already a good glass lens in there, I haven't had the motivation to do it.



matrixshaman said:


> Thanks for the beam pics - good enough to get the idea. Solarforce looks impressive for the price.




Yup, like I've been saying all along that the Solarforce L2 is a best bang for the buck in the Surefire 6P clones category.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



ernsanada said:


> How's the tint on that R2?


 
I have several R2 modules including the one-mode and five-mode, and they are consistently white white without any noticeable green, blue or yellow. The hot spot is smooth, but there is a visible ring around it on a white wall at 10".


----------



## bspofford (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Photon_Whisperer said:


> How do you buy direct from them? There's no shopping cart on their site and their contact page says wholesale only?


 
I just sent an e-mail and paid with PayPal.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Just popped for a inexpensive Solarforce SF12 model incandescent with two extensions for $21.00 US including shipping at International Trading Company, an eBay store at:

http://stores.ebay.ca/INTERNATIONAL-TRADING-COMPANY

just search for sf9 for one extension, or sf12 for two extensions.

And ordered DX's R2 18v. drop-in for it. Will be trying to fit it all together and running four AW rcr123a's to see.. if it will hold together. Would be content with just three batteries but...


----------



## TDKKP (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> Just popped for a inexpensive Solarforce SF12 model incandescent with two extensions for $21.00 US including shipping at International Trading Company, an eBay store at:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/INTERNATIONAL-TRADING-COMPANY
> 
> ...


 

I couldn't find the extension after searching, can you provide a link?

BTW, I just made an order for 1 Solarforce Sand 5 outputs 295 lumens R2 for only $17.99 + $15.99 = $33.98. I think this is a price mistake because the next lowest price is $22.99 + shipping for 5 modes R2


----------



## underconstruction (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I haven't been able to find that price for the sand color. Why is the sand significantly more expensive? It seems its always $8-10 more than the black.


I would be interested in some runtime tests as well as if there is any real difference between the q5 and the r2 in this drop in.


----------



## leon-qcg (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

:thumbsup: it seems that this light is so popular, also we will put it on our website soon, hope the bulb can be as good as what you all talk about, I didn't have a test with it yet, maybe I have an result about tomorrow.....


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



TDKKP said:


> I couldn't find the extension after searching, can you provide a link?



If you look carefully at the SF12, you will see that it has two extensions screwed onto the body of the flashlight. That is how it can hold four batteries. It was the most cost effective way I could find to get two extensions and another flashlight as well. The only extensions I could find were $7.95 each when ordered by themselves and only in black at this time.


----------



## TDKKP (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



> Originally Posted by *TDKKP*
> 
> 
> _I couldn't find the extension after searching, can you provide a link?_


 


My3KidsDad! said:


> If you look carefully at the SF12, you will see that it has two extensions screwed onto the body of the flashlight. That is how it can hold four batteries. It was the most cost effective way I could find to get two extensions and another flashlight as well. The only extensions I could find were $7.95 each when ordered by themselves and only in black at this time.


 


Using your Canada link to search for SF12 came up nothing. Checked on the Store's link, USA Store's link, USA Ebay homepage, ... same result. Can't you post a link for some reason?


----------



## LWLew (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I found this link for the SF12: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2401&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## 2xTap (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

For those looking for these cell-extenders for the Solarforce there is another alternative. G&P has a cell-extender that looks identical to the Solarforce converter........actually it looks like they might both be made by the same manufacturer, and they can be had dirt cheap.

Look Here -> http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-6P-9P-Conve...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2xTap


----------



## LWLew (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

However, if you plan to buy 2 extenders; for $4 (US) more, you can get an entire Solarforce L2 included on the above link I provided. :thumbsup:


----------



## LauraQ (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Just got a a black L2 off eBay from this fellow: http://stores.ebay.com/air-supply07. Quick shipping and good transaction. His feedback is 100%. Just FYI.

-- Laura


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

ok, after a long while looking at the solarforce l2, i think i want to take the plunge into this highly modifiable and upgradeable light.

would you recommend i buy the cheapest light and upgrade the pill, or go with an R2 right off the bat? i want to keep the thing relatively inexpensive because i'm saving for a dbs and cl1h at the moment.

looking at these lights, is there any reason for me to get anything other than the cheapest one? ie. are all lenses AR coated and body's created equal? as long as i will be replacing the pill, then the default listed voltage/lumens/etc. doesn't matter. correct?

cheapest option

option 2

option 3 (newest pill R2)

drop-in


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



MstrHnky said:


> looking at these lights, is there any reason for me to get anything other than the cheapest one? ie. are all lenses AR coated and body's created equal? as long as i will be replacing the pill, then the default listed voltage/lumens/etc. doesn't matter. correct?




I originally bought a desert colored R2 model partly for the body, and partly for the R2 drop-in. Have not received it yet. When someone suggested it could handle more voltage, extensions were needed but it was economical to buy a cheaper incan model with two extensions than another Led I already have ordered. I ordered a newer DX 18v drop-in for it and will see what happens when they go together at an initial voltage of four times 4.2v. After lithiums have been used for a few moments they drop voltage to about 3.7v from the intitial 4.15v or so. So I am hoping the circuit will handle that higher initial voltage.


----------



## LWLew (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

If your willing to pay up to $38.99 (Option 3), you might want to consider this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280156212401&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018 and this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836 for $37.48 total. This will allow you to play alittle with the two extenders.  But to answer your question, all the bodies and glass lenses are the same.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Many think that the Q5 is as bright as the R2, but I think the R2 is a little brighter. Definitely get the stainless steel bezel. It looks very nice, and like the Fenix T1, it protects against a lot of wear. I purchased Solarforce lights from ITC, Airsupply and KD. Prices ITC < Airsupply < KD. Airsupply packaged lights very nicely, holster included, and Golston CR123 batteries supplied. Holster is worth about $3.50. All Solarforce lights have AR glass, hefty o-rings and clicky switches. Some even come with forward clickies.


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



LWLew said:


> If your willing to pay up to $38.99 (Option 3), you might want to consider this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280156212401&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018 and this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836 for $37.48 total. This will allow you to play alittle with the two extenders.  But to answer your question, all the bodies and glass lenses are the same.



see. that's the pit we all fall into... "if you just want to spend $$ more..." 

i really don't need this light, especially because it runs on cr123's. i have two 18650's that are waiting for me to purchase a dbs and cl1h v4, and no other lights that run on cr123's (not including my surefire L1, which i've decided to sell).

i just thought if i can get in on this light for cheap, it would be nice to have around the house and upgrade it little by little over time. so the cheapest option might be ok. i will have to ponder this a little longer.


----------



## kosPap (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



2xTap said:


> For those looking for these cell-extenders for the Solarforce there is another alternative. G&P has a cell-extender that looks identical to the Solarforce converter........actually it looks like they might both be made by the same manufacturer, and they can be had dirt cheap.


 
I won't be suprised if Solarforce turns out to be a new brandname for an improved line of products...You will notice that wherever there are SLF products there are G&P too.

BTW I got the G&P extender...On the light is IDENTICAL, like someone used a SLF body to machine an adapter out of it.

ALSO

my measurements show the R2 module to be comparable to a P60 dropin I made with a Q5 and a driver that outputs 700mA....

So are we talking 600ma or what of driving current???


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



MstrHnky said:


> see. that's the pit we all fall into... "if you just want to spend $$ more..."
> 
> i really don't need this light, ...


 
LOL.. We all feel the same way! :naughty:

Just get the $34 1-mode from eBay.. Upgrade later.. Enjoy NOW!:twothumbs


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> LOL.. We all feel the same way! :naughty:
> 
> Just get the $34 1-mode from eBay.. Upgrade later.. Enjoy NOW!:twothumbs



i want to enjoy the dbs NOW, but they aren't ready. all this waiting has given me the itch to buy something, anything, the next light i see... :duh2:


----------



## layzieyez (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I also went ahead and got a SF12 for the extensions and another host since I like the Solarforce L2 I got with the R2 module. I have one of the R2 modules on order from DX so I'll have 2 (hopefully) identical L2 running with 3 RCR123A in each. I really dig this light!


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



LauraQ said:


> Just got a a black L2 off eBay from this fellow: http://stores.ebay.com/air-supply07. Quick shipping and good transaction. His feedback is 100%. Just FYI.
> 
> -- Laura



I too ordered my Desert color two battery R2 equipped L2 from this guy. He responded quickly to my inquiry as to whether the light was shipped. He also said he only has extensions in black at this time.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



MstrHnky said:


> i want to enjoy the dbs NOW, but they aren't ready. all this waiting has given me the itch to buy something, anything, the next light i see... :duh2:



Lol! isn't it insane? lol. I too get a burning in my pocket. I just make sure I'm near some Surefires or something like that... don't want junk. Can be expensive though.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



layzieyez said:


> I also went ahead and got a SF12 for the extensions and another host since I like the Solarforce L2 I got with the R2 module. I have one of the R2 modules on order from DX so I'll have 2 (hopefully) identical L2 running with 3 RCR123A in each. I really dig this light!



You have ordered a light with two extensions included with it. Are you going to try to put in four batteries.. say AW rcr123a's? or is three enough? 

I figured four times 4.2v equals 16.8v for a few moments.. will a drop-in rated at 18v handle 16.8 for a bit, or will it fry like chicken, steak, burgers?


----------



## layzieyez (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I'll see how 4 X RCR123A look, but I'd much rather increase runtime at the same brightness if that's possible. We'll see once I add the extension.


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

i know that my best bet would be to pick up some aw batteries for this light, but they are pretty expensive in comparison to other brands.

what other rechargeables do you recommend? i would need spacers, too, because i'll be using my ultrafire wf-139.

i would prefer protected cells, but which? 3.0, 3.7, 880mah?

suggest away.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



MstrHnky said:


> i know that my best bet would be to pick up some aw batteries for this light, but they are pretty expensive in comparison to other brands.
> 
> what other rechargeables do you recommend? i would need spacers, too, because i'll be using my ultrafire wf-139.
> 
> ...



AW's are definitely well thought of. You might consider buying a surplus ammo can to put the charger in while charging those China specials. I think I am going to look for one anyway, even with my AW's. But do what you think is best. As for other brands.. I cannot remember anyone recommending the ultrafires, trustfires, etc. they work, usually?

No harm in trying them, if placed safely.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

The board on mine (1-mode) just died on me for no apparent reason Watch out.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2411802#post2411802


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> AW's are definitely well thought of. You might consider buying a surplus ammo can to put the charger in while charging those China specials. I think I am going to look for one anyway, even with my AW's. But do what you think is best. As for other brands.. I cannot remember anyone recommending the ultrafires, trustfires, etc. they work, usually?
> 
> No harm in trying them, if placed safely.



i've got some protected 18650's from battery junction that were ~$7 as compared to $12 for aw's. they came recommended as well.

i guess i didn't realize that the protected aw r123a's are only $6 ea. i don't think that the next step down would be a big enough dollar difference to matter.

i just need to know where to get two spacers to charge the r123a's in my ultrafire wf-139.


----------



## MstrHnky (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Photon_Whisperer said:


> The board on mine (1-mode) just died on me for no apparent reason Watch out.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2411802#post2411802



can you give us more information:

where did you get it from (if ebay, what seller)?

was it the stock board, or a new pill from dx or other location?


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



MstrHnky said:


> can you give us more information:
> 
> where did you get it from (if ebay, what seller)?
> 
> was it the stock board, or a new pill from dx or other location?



I got it on ebay from aevea1976. It's a stock board as made by Solarforce (by all indications) which is the same as the module from DX I believe, at least they look the same with the "Solarforce R2" sticker on the reflector and all.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Photon_Whisperer said:


> I got it on ebay from aevea1976. It's a stock board as made by Solarforce (by all indications) which is the same as the module from DX I believe, at least they look the same with the "Solarforce R2" sticker on the reflector and all.



The only Solarforce R2 P60LED module I have that I use, it has been working great with no problems whatsoever (knock on wood). But with that said, it doesn't surprise me that there has been a failure reported here...the driver board on these modules are fairly easy to swap out. I've slapped together a few of these modules with parts from DX and using their 800mA driver (SKU#3256). So if the driver in your Solarforce module did indeed fail, you can easily replace it with Driver3256 from DX.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

When a cheap light fails, nobody seems to notice. When a Surefire, DereeLight, Fenix, JetBeam or Lumapower fails, we all seem to hear about the event. We've seen threads questioning the quality of most of the very best lights. Maybe a reported failure is an indirect compliment since reporting it suggests that it is newsworthy.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Photon_Whisperer said:


> The board on mine (1-mode) just died on me for no apparent reason Watch out.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2411802#post2411802



Photon, I posted a couple of questions for you in that thread.


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if this may have been covered but I haven't seen it in a quick scan. Running mine on 2 x RCR123 seems to produce odd results with 5 mode ver. Only has 3 modes - no strobe or SOS and the bright level steps way down after about 1 second. I'm guess this may be a battery related problem as it seemed okay on primaries as well as a 17670. I was using Trustfire RCR123 protected. I haven't tried it yet with some Batterystation 900mah protected that have always worked good for me. The Trustfire's have worked okay in other lights (when they fit).


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



MstrHnky said:


> i just need to know where to get two spacers to charge the r123a's in my ultrafire wf-139.




Lighthound sold me mine. They have them.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I just got my three RCR's from lighthound. Charged them up and put them in my C3 with this drop-in. Oh my GOD. 

This thing is extremely bright with intense sidespill. And I thought it was bright on 9V... I wouldn't be surprised if it was brighter than a Malkoff Q5.

Only draws about 400ma from the batteries, so it looks like at least an hour and a half of runtime as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I still prefer my incans, but this is going to be my new work light for sure.


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## glenda17 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

With 3xRCR123a is this P60 regulated or is it running direct drive at 12V's?


----------



## 0dBm (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I have summarily dismissed the merits of the crenelated bezel other than that of misguided embellishment, particularly that on this product where the edges are so aggressive as to become a laceration point in the unhappy circumstance where one were to reach inside of a pocket and contact them at just the right angle.

Cost aside, I plan to have them machined so none not only become less aggressive but cease to exist altogether.

I experimented with a Ti bezel ring from my McGizmo Aleph-1 and it fits adequately on this product.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



glenda17 said:


> With 3xRCR123a is this P60 regulated or is it running direct drive at 12V's?



Would have to be, 12V would burn it up I would think.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

The one-mode R2 is advertised as digitally regulated and rated to 12.6V, while the 5-mode is rated to 8.4V. My personal experience with the one-mode R2 is that 8.4V is brighter than 4.2V, and 12.6V is brighter than 8.4V. You can use a 3-cell body (SF-9) with 16340 cells or a 4-cell body (SF-12) with CR123A primaries to give 12V. Solarforce and G&P make one cell extensions for the 6P and L2. Running three 16340 cells at 4.2V hasn't caused any problems with my one-mode R2 module, and it's very bright.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




0dBm said:


> I have summarily dismissed the merits of the crenelated bezel other than that of misguided embellishment, particularly that on this product where the edges are so aggressive as to become a laceration point in the unhappy circumstance where one were to reach inside of a pocket and contact them at just the right angle.





0dBm said:


> Cost aside, I plan to have them machined so none not only become less aggressive but cease to exist altogether.
> 
> I experimented with a Ti bezel ring from my McGizmo Aleph-1 and it fits adequately on this product.




Polished my stainless steel bezel using a 6" buffer mounted in the garage and also a 1/2" drum with my Dremel (for the inside). My polishing compound was Ryobi #H, and the end result looks like a mirror. On either the sand or black body, the shiny stainless steel bezel is gorgeous. An added benefit is that the facets are much more gentle to the touch and with fabrics. The crenulated bezel is useful because it lets me know if I have set the light down when turned on, and the stainless steel is amazingly tough. Any visible wear in the future could be easily buffed out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

The aluminum version isnt that bad.. It is sharp at first but I wouldnt say it will cut you if you reach in to grab it..

Since the aluminum is a soft metal, I expect it to dull over time..


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Yeah every once in a while there'll be a guy like 0dbm that will have strong nitpicky opinions on something that is generally accepted...that's fine as everyone is entitled to their opinions. My opinion with the Solarforce Strike Bezel design remains positive. I really enjoy the "tactical" look it gives the flashlight. I don't mind that the Stainless Steel version is a bit sharp...it's not like it'll break your skin during casual handling and I have yet to have it cut through the pocket of my jeans. To me it's fine the way it is, not sharp enough to cut with casual handling but sharp enough to cause trauma when used with force--which is the way I believe a strike bezel should be made. Not that I'm in law enforcement or anything, but I like the idea that I could use my flashlight as a weapon if necessary...and that's just my take on it. In any case, the Solarforce "SF6" L2 is an excellent flashlight for many reasons that I have mentioned here before.


----------



## 0dBm (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> It is sharp at first but I wouldnt say it will cut you if you reach in to grab it..



Too late for me as this flashlight has traces of my DNA on it.:shakehead


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



0dBm said:


> Too late for me as this flashlight has traces of my DNA on it.:shakehead



Well, that just goes to show how uneven quality control is with products from China...same thing I pointed to how I have 2 Solarforece black aluminum strike bezeled L2s and one unscrews while the other seems to be glued on. Of the 4 Stainless Steel ones I own, not one has cut me yet, but I can see that it's possible that it will break skin with just the right unfortunate action. I'm surprised Solarforce doesn't offer a less agressively styled crenulated bezel like G&P does.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



0dBm said:


> Too late for me as this flashlight has traces of my DNA on it.:shakehead



I gotta tell ya', I get a kick out of your sense of humor. Banish yours if you like. I like the crimpy bezel myself. Might be handy someday. Does not need to be sharp either. When administered in response to surprise even a rounded bezel will leave a memorable impression. We have a growing cougar/wolf/bear/coyote/wild boar problem up here and it strikes me that on walks a nice strong bezel might just come in handy for sure.


----------



## Tarlach (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> Just popped for a inexpensive Solarforce SF12 model incandescent with two extensions for $21.00 US including shipping at International Trading Company, an eBay store at:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/INTERNATIONAL-TRADING-COMPANY
> 
> ...



Has anyone got this combo up and running yet?
Is it better/worse than the Solarforce SF6-R2 running on 3 RCR123's?


----------



## BMF (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



> Originally Posted by *My3KidsDad!*
> 
> 
> _Just popped for a inexpensive Solarforce SF12 model incandescent with two extensions for $21.00 US including shipping at International Trading Company, an eBay store at:_
> ...


 


Tarlach said:


> Has anyone got this combo up and running yet?
> Is it better/worse than the Solarforce SF6-R2 running on 3 RCR123's?


 
Based on his time stamp at 03/23/08 I don't think he's received anything yet. It takes about a month from DX to ship to the US.


----------



## freshmaker (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Purchased an R2 solarforce from ITC on ebay; it was DOA. No response from the seller so I ordered a couple of replacement drop ins from DX. The Q5 single mode just arrived at it's pretty decent for the price (~$13) although a little ringy. An R2 module (~$15.50) is still in transit. Aside from the dead emitter/module, the solarforce is well machined... too bad it doesn't take an 18650.

My advice- don't buy from "itc shop" on ebay.


----------



## bspofford (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



freshmaker said:


> My advice- don't buy from "itc shop" on ebay.


 
I have had a lot of problems with ITC Shop and posted negative feedback.:thumbsdow After about six weeks, I still haven't received what I paid for. Unfortunately, they are the only seller that has the Solarforce SF9 and SF12 Xenon lights, and they blocked me from future purchases.

This seller http://stores.ebay.com/air-supply07_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm sent me the right Solarforce flashlights AND included holsters and CR123A batteries. The lights were well-packaged and arrived relatively quickly.:thumbsup:


----------



## michelkenny (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



bspofford said:


> I have had a lot of problems with ITC Shop and posted negative feedback.:thumbsdow After about six weeks, I still haven't received what I paid for. Unfortunately, they are the only seller that has the Solarforce SF9 and SF12 Xenon lights, and they blocked me from future purchases.
> 
> This seller http://stores.ebay.com/air-supply07_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm sent me the right Solarforce flashlights AND included holsters and CR123A batteries. The lights were well-packaged and arrived relatively quickly.:thumbsup:



Hmm over the weekend I bought the SF12 combo on ITC... they said it shipped yesterday... hope I get it...


----------



## filedog (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> I gotta tell ya', I get a kick out of your sense of humor. Banish yours if you like. I like the crimpy bezel myself. Might be handy someday. Does not need to be sharp either. When administered in response to surprise even a rounded bezel will leave a memorable impression. We have a growing cougar/wolf/bear/coyote/wild boar problem up here and it strikes me that on walks a nice strong bezel might just come in handy for sure.



WOW, if it was me, I think I'd want a pistol along on my walks too!


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I ordered mine from ITC and it arrived in about 2 weeks after they said it shipped, so it was about 2 1/2 weeks total.. Nice to know that I should avoid them in the future..


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Got one from ITC fairly fast and no problems - I thought it had a problem at first but it was only the batteries I put in it. For a China dealer that has to ship Internationally their feedback rating is actually pretty good. I'll bet most of the problems come from items lost in shipping half way around the world. They should however consider giving a refund if an item does not arrive or ship another one.


----------



## bspofford (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



matrixshaman said:


> Got one from ITC fairly fast and no problems - I thought it had a problem at first but it was only the batteries I put in it. For a China dealer that has to ship Internationally their feedback rating is actually pretty good. I'll bet most of the problems come from items lost in shipping half way around the world. They should however consider giving a refund if an item does not arrive or ship another one.


 
ITC doesn't offer combined shipping discounts, so I placed seven separate orders. After they sent me the wrong products, I filed feedback seven times that was negative. None of my negative feedback is reflected in their rating, and they *aggressively* manipulate their score. Buyer beware!:thumbsdow


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

I dont know what eBays new feeback policy entails, but I remember that additional feedback from the same buyer/seller would not reflect in the rating..


----------



## michelkenny (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Hypnosis4U2NV said:


> I dont know what eBays new feeback policy entails, but I remember that additional feedback from the same buyer/seller would not reflect in the rating..



If you give the same seller multiple feedback ratings, they will all show up in the details table you get when you view the seller's feedback page. But it will only count once in the sellers main feedback number and percentage.


----------



## dmz (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Is Spiderfire the same as Solarforce? Or is one better than the other?

Spiderfire:

http://www.spider-fire.com/modules/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&sort=20a&page=1



Cabela's XPG flashlight doesn't look anything like a SF 6P:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...R-_-RLP-_-517766-_-productname_link&cmCat=CRR



DereeLight 3SD flashlight doesn't look anything like a SF 6P:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173730


----------



## Yapo (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



dmz said:


> Is Spiderfire the same as Solarforce? Or is one better than the other?
> 
> Spiderfire:
> 
> ...


 
to me the Spiderfire looks to be the same but i'd prefer the silver/white printing of the solarforce over Spiderfire's.

and as for the cabela...the one you linked doesnt use p60 drop-ins...I think this one is the "6p clone" + Knife
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20158&hasJS=true

And as for the Dereelight...i dont think its meant to look like a Surefire 6p


----------



## lukevsdarth (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Whats the max VF for the R2? can it go beyond 3.7? Not in a dropin

FRED


----------



## Hypnosis4U2NV (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



michelkenny said:


> If you give the same seller multiple feedback ratings, they will all show up in the details table you get when you view the seller's feedback page. But it will only count once in the sellers main feedback number and percentage.


 
Yes, that is what I meant.. Thanks for explaining it better than I did!


----------



## My3kidsfather (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

It's here- Solarforce L2 R2 equipped. A bit of an odd color, the desert color is sort of bronze-copper, darker than I thought it would be. All threads are good, smooth actually, soldering is quite good, not overdone, clean and efficient looking. Clicky is a bit stiff but should loosen up after some use. Nice definite reverse click, no momentary use here.

The R2 is ok, about what I would expect a Q5 to be. It may be slightly brighter than a Q5 but it is tough to see any difference without a direct comparision with the same light and batteries. It works fine with the AW rcr123a's and with the Trustfire 17670's I had ordered with a Ultrafire Alpha C-1. (My Dereelight arrived on the same day.. it kicks the other two lights butt for beam and spill. But we expected that right?) Will soon know how they play out at night work.

I like the Solarforce L2. And it's in good company with the other two for comparision. A good light to have around. I am expecting another model, a incan with two extensions later next week.


----------



## TDKKP (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



TDKKP said:


> I couldn't find the extension after searching, can you provide a link?
> 
> BTW, I just made an order for 1 Solarforce Sand 5 outputs 295 lumens R2 for only $17.99 + $15.99 = $33.98. I think this is a price mistake because the next lowest price is $22.99 + shipping for 5 modes R2


 

I just received the light today. The best thing is they shipped the wrong item: I bought the light only but they shipped the light packages with RCR123A and charger


----------



## TDKKP (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



My3KidsDad! said:


> It's here- Solarforce L2 R2 equipped. A bit of an odd color, the desert color is sort of bronze-copper, darker than I thought it would be. All threads are good, smooth actually, soldering is quite good, not overdone, clean and efficient looking. Clicky is a bit stiff but should loosen up after some use. Nice definite reverse click, no momentary use here.
> 
> The R2 is ok, about what I would expect a Q5 to be. It may be slightly brighter than a Q5 but it is tough to see any difference without a direct comparision with the same light and batteries. It works fine with the AW rcr123a's and with the Trustfire 17670's I had ordered with a Ultrafire Alpha C-1. (My Dereelight arrived on the same day.. it kicks the other two lights butt for beam and spill. But we expected that right?) Will soon know how they play out at night work.
> 
> I like the Solarforce L2. And it's in good company with the other two for comparision. A good light to have around. I am expecting another model, a incan with two extensions later next week.


 

My Solarforce R2 5 mode has a FORWARD CLICKY. Anyone got the same? And I tried it with 3 x RCR123A with no differences in output, weird???


----------



## bspofford (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*




TDKKP said:


> My Solarforce R2 5 mode has a FORWARD CLICKY. Anyone got the same? And I tried it with 3 x RCR123A with no differences in output, weird???


 
Beware of using 3XRCR123A with the five-mode! Only the one-modes are rated to 12.6V! As I remember, the 5-mode Q5 and R2 modules are only rated to 8.4V. I have several that came with reverse clickys, but the extra clicky tailcap that I got separately @ $10 for a Surefire 6P is a forward clicky.

*Solarforce LC-1 (LED module)*

*Features:*
- Module consists of a Cree LED and an aluminum reflector (light orange-peel-textured reflective coating) 
- Two models available: Single, or 5 modes (3 Levels+Flashing+SOS-signaling) 
- *Input voltage: 3V-12.6V (Single) or 3V-8.4V (5 modes) *
- Compatible with the Solarforce L2 and Surefire’s P-series flashlights


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

How bad would it be to run a Q5/R2 drop in a G2? It seems that the plastic won't let much of the heat escape. I mean, I'm not going to care if the LED life is shortened but I don't want to lose output and have a bad tint due to the heat. Any experiences with this combo?


----------



## Footzo (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Hi All,

I received my R2 single mode drop-in yesterday (the solarforce model) and 2 G&P extension tubes. - Bolted them all onto my Surefire 6p and here's my simplistic impression.

I had to play around with two heads and two switches until I got the thing to work reliably. It's a really ringy, dirty beam. and the G&P extension tubes don't allow the tail caps to function properly. the Surefire momentary will only work screwed up tightly (no momentary flash) and I'm only happy to leave it with the cells completely removed. I'm using panasonic primaries and maybe they're a tad too long but the whole thing feels tight and forced when assembled. On and off contact is made throughout the thread range so I can't be 100% confident of leaving it until I've removed the batteries.
I've also got the G&P strobing tail cap but this doesn't like the 12v created with two extensions - on has a pronounced flicker.
I _think _it's brighter that the G&P 674 'selected' p4 it's replaced but It's not particularly obvious and the quality of the beam doesn't even compare.
Interestingly enough I can't really see much difference at 9v or 12v.

I'll get out over the weekend and see if it has any obvious beam advantages but I'm not impressed so far. I'm out about 16 quid in all so it's not the end of the world but it's definitely not the step forward I was hoping for. I think the best solution is to go with a single extension tube and the G&P tailcap - which I know isn't highly regarded as it draws current when off but, I'm used to slackening it off when not using the torch so it's not biggie for me. Whether to stay with the dirty R2 or revert to my super smooth p4 is as yet unknown. 

I think I should've just saved the money and got a 4 cree romisen.

Ah well - live and learn.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Shaocaholica said:


> How bad would it be to run a Q5/R2 drop in a G2? It seems that the plastic won't let much of the heat escape. I mean, I'm not going to care if the LED life is shortened but I don't want to lose output and have a bad tint due to the heat. Any experiences with this combo?



I don't have direct experience but keep in mind just because the R2 modules are much brighter, it doesn't mean it generates more heat. Actually it's the opposite in this case because the R2s are much more efficient than the crappy Luxeons (?) that Surefire uses. The G2 turbo head is 5W I think, the R2 module should be fine. I believe the head dissipates the heat.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

thought I should mention.. Tried 3 AW rcr123a's in my incan model SolarForce pf12 with one extension and a Solarforce single-mode 18v. R2 emitter. It worked fine for a few minutes.. long enough to find out the Dereelight Q5 2-mode is brighter with better focused beam and spill. Then it started to strobe. I turned it off thinking the batteries were drained.. recharged them and installed again in the sf L2. To my surprise it strobed again, and before I could turn it off it went very dim and could not be changed. I apparently fried the pill with 12.6v. 

Not impressed with SolarForce drop-ins. From now on it's Dereelight pills or better.


----------



## Shaocaholica (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

So what are some trusted stores/ebay sellers for these LED drop ins? I don't want to get ripped off with a falsely named bin.


----------



## Jay T (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



Shaocaholica said:


> So what are some trusted stores/ebay sellers for these LED drop ins? I don't want to get ripped off with a falsely named bin.



If you want to go the Ebay way just throw down your money and take your chances.

If you want to better the odds try Wolf Eyes, Malkoff or Dereelight.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Well there's always the old saying that "you get what you pay for". With that said, of the 2 Solarforce R2 modules that I've played with, one was just as bright as my other Q5 dropins and that includes my Malkoff Q5 M60. That one I believe came with a common zetex chip based 800mA+ 3.6V-9V driver. The other I had was rated for 3.7V-12V and that was not as bright off of 2 3.7V RCR123 as the first one. I promptly sold that one as I had no plans of using 3-cell 123 flashlights. For the money, I would still say that any of these $10 to $20 2nd tier/generic branded P60LED dropin modules are still quite a value.

Kaidomain has got the best price on an R2 dropin at the moment:
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4332

As for the topic at hand, I still feel the Solarforce "SF6" L2 is arguably the best Surefire 6P/6PD clone on the market and especially for the money.

Ebay dealer hkequipment still sells the base L2 for $15.50 shipped:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Solarforce-L2-X...06987QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

FYI, I measured the current delivered to the emitter by the Solarforce 5 mode regulator and it's ~880mA on high. The 16 mode (3X AMC7135 from DX, billed as "1000 mA") board put out ~840 mA. Looks like there is room for moding with these.


----------



## filedog (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Got mine today...SF L2 R2 in "Desert Sand" - does look more bronze than sand - from airsupply.
Took 2 weeks, got it at the same time as an Ebay 6p, today was fun : ) Kinda disappointed that they ship in a padded mailer, still, the light arrived fine. Really nice, bright beam, no rings. Holster is surprisingly good, with a large and med. belt loop. Light is well made, no errors in anodizing, lettering or threads that I can find. Wish it had a forward clicky, but overall? Hell yeah! Nice light.


----------



## Photon_Whisperer (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*



layzieyez said:


> I'll see how 4 X RCR123A look, but I'd much rather increase runtime at the same brightness if that's possible. We'll see once I add the extension.




What's the word with running the DX 1 mode with 4 CR123As?


----------



## MrGman (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: New Cree R2 light - Solarforce SF6-R2 - Looks good!*

Running the module with 4 primaries that under load will not actually go over 12V should be okay. 4 rechargeables that will take it over 14V will be a problem. Run 3 rechargeables if you must.


----------



## Hunterok (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, all!
I've got my SolarForce L2 with 5 mode 300 lumen rated R2. Can anyone tell me if it possible to use 2x17670 batteries with 1x or 2x Extension Tubes?
And what approximately will be operation time from such batteries?


----------



## crazeeman13 (Nov 12, 2008)

I got one of the L2 single mode flashlight from Flashlight_express on ebay last week. The build quality look good, but when they put it together they forgot to put the ring on it to hold the lens in.The lens kept falling out. It took me 5 emails to the seller telling them about the missing part. Finally I had to send him a picture of the ring from my SF G2 before they guy finally understood what part was missing. Hopefully they send me the correct part. I wont buy from them again.


----------



## Wolf359 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hunterok said:


> Hi, all!
> I've got my SolarForce L2 with 5 mode 300 lumen rated R2. Can anyone tell me if it possible to use 2x17670 batteries with 1x or 2x Extension Tubes?
> And what approximately will be operation time from such batteries?


 

with X2 extentions you can use 2x17670 batteries no idea how long it will run with the R2 but with a Q5 1 mode solarforce P60 dropin it was 5 hours 

bessiebenny reviewed the R2 single mode version It pulls 0.40A from 2 x RCR123A 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199062


----------

